# Need help



## Rev_William (May 4, 2010)

I need to sight my .32 crocket rifle in. Could I use a lazer bore sight tool with open sights? my brother inlaw has one but I dont want to screw the .32 up any more than it is lol.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Don't know about the lazer bore scope. Get a appliance box paste the target to it set up from 13 to 25 yards and shoot till you get the point of inpact where you want then move back to your hunting yardage.
Swab between shots while sighting in.

 Al


----------

